# L-shaped desk



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm planning to build an L-shaped desk that will be built out of old, reclaimed pine boards. The HO wants it 'rough' looking, so for the top I am gluing the 1x's together. My question is at the corner should I miter the two pieces coming together, or extend one side longer and butt the other side to it? My main concern in mitering is that since the boards are are varied thickness, the joint could be very unattractive.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> I'm planning to build an L-shaped desk that will be built out of old, reclaimed pine boards. The HO wants it 'rough' looking, so for the top I am gluing the 1x's together. My question is at the corner should I miter the two pieces coming together, or extend one side longer and butt the other side to it? My main concern in mitering is that since *the boards are are varied thickness*, the joint could be very unattractive.


Do you mean varied in widths? The layout can be done either way. Personally, I like the look of a miter...if it's done properly. If you butt joint the seam, run the primary top all the way.












 







.


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Do you mean varied in widths? The layout can be done either way. Personally, I like the look of a miter...if it's done properly. If you butt joint the seam, run the primary top all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, actually both varied widths and thickness. The width isn't as important. Many of the boards are t&g, so I plan to rip them to the same width. 

If I mitered would I need a support in the corner? I plan on using cleats along the back two walls to give support.


----------

